# ICMPv6 reply problem



## hrsahu (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi,

This is my new /etc/rtadvd.conf

```
rl0:\
        :addr="fd8f:d6d0:e6e7:100::":prefixlen#64

re0:\
        :addr="fd44:13de:a366:200::":prefixlen#64 \

        :addr1="2001:db8:ffff:1::":prefixlen#64:vltime#12345:pltime#12345:
```

For this all the client machines received the router advertisement. There are two IPv6 clients are connected to re0 interface of FreeBSD router using a HUB. All IPv6 clients update their IPv6 address table.

Client1 IPv6 address -

```
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:db8:ffff:1:f009:905e:1667:4aae
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:db8:ffff:1:224:7eff:fee0:6b51
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fd44:13de:a366:200:f009:905e:1667:4aae
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fd44:13de:a366:200:224:7eff:fee0:6b51
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fd8f:d6d0:e6e7:100::1337
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:db8:ffff:2::200
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::224:7eff:fee0:6b51%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::21f:d0ff:fe40:8bbd%5
```

Client2 Ipv6 address  -

```
fe80:0:0:0:204:a3ff:fe11:9d19
    fd44:13de:a366:200:204:a3ff:fe11:9d19
    fd44:13de:a366:200:0:0:0:200
    2001:db8:ffff:1:204:a3ff:fe11:9d19
```

My surprise is that I am able to get a reply for a client1 ICMPv6 request fd44:13de:a366:200:204:a3ff:fe11:9d19 is a another client2 IPv6 address.


```
>ping6 fd44:13de:a366:200:204:a3ff:fe11:9d19

Pinging fd44:13de:a366:200:204:a3ff:fe11:9d19
from fd44:13de:a366:200:f009:905e:1667:4aae with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from fd44:13de:a366:200:204:a3ff:fe11:9d19: bytes=32 time<1ms
Reply from fd44:13de:a366:200:204:a3ff:fe11:9d19: bytes=32 time<1ms
Reply from fd44:13de:a366:200:204:a3ff:fe11:9d19: bytes=32 time<1ms
Reply from fd44:13de:a366:200:204:a3ff:fe11:9d19: bytes=32 time<1ms
```
But when I send this ICMPv6 request from client1, I am not able to get the reply.

```
>ping6 2001:db8:ffff:1:204:a3ff:fe11:9d19

Pinging 2001:db8:ffff:1:204:a3ff:fe11:9d19
from 2001:db8:ffff:1:f009:905e:1667:4aae with 32 bytes of data:


Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
```
Please help me on this.

Regards


----------



## hrsahu (Jun 13, 2013)

One more think I can see is that, there is no route entry for this new prefix entry of the rtadvd.conf

```
:addr1="2001:db8:ffff:1::":prefixlen#64:vltime#12345:pltime#12345:
```
I think there should be a route entry like this 2001:db8:ffff:1::/64 in the FreeBSD OS route table.

Please let me know your view.

If there is anything we need to add manually this entry to the IPv6 route table.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 13, 2013)

Don't use the unique local addresses, just use addresses from your global address pool. You should have enough anyway.

Assign a static address to the interface that's going to serve the router advertisements.


----------

